# New backpacker questions



## Berg

Hi all,
I'm 21 years old, from Israel (+holding an American passport) and looking to go on my first backpack trip.
My destination is to do a working holiday at Australia, and while trying to figure out the best way to do it the first "promising" thing I ran into was go workabout service ( goworkabout dot com[can't post links] )
After looking a bit in the net and reading posts here in the forum I still couldn't find neither any reviews from people who actually did it nor other better option to get settled quickly with a job.
So my questions are
Is this service is reliable ? 
Do you know anyone who did it ?
And would you recommend it ?

Any help will be appreciated, thx alot!


----------



## abie

It's very hard to find good job better stay in Israel or go bck to America


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Berg!

Did you hear about Woofing? There's always plenty of interesting jobs, mostly farm related work available.

Here are some examples of what you can get in Queensland these days, all in beautiful areas:

woofing in Queensland | Free Local Classifieds Gumtree Australia

All the best


----------



## Redback

Type....job agencies au....into your Search, 

Do not pay them any money up front until you arrive here.


----------



## NatalieWitt

Berg said:


> Hi all,
> I'm 21 years old, from Israel (+holding an American passport) and looking to go on my first backpack trip.
> My destination is to do a working holiday at Australia, and while trying to figure out the best way to do it the first "promising" thing I ran into was go workabout service ( goworkabout dot com[can't post links] )
> After looking a bit in the net and reading posts here in the forum I still couldn't find neither any reviews from people who actually did it nor other better option to get settled quickly with a job.
> So my questions are
> Is this service is reliable ?
> Do you know anyone who did it ?
> And would you recommend it ?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, thx alot!


try to check seek[dot]com[dot]au or jobsearch[dot]gov[dot]au can't post links.. my bad

they offer lots of jobs openings there..


----------



## rastafosta

I'm from Liberia but hold a US passport as well. I'm currently in Melbourne working as a Disability Support Worker for an agency called "Oncall Personnel". . It's a relatively good job (on the average I make a 1000AUD a week). However, it's good to note that I had two years of experience in the US before coming to OZ. Unfortunately, all my particulars (CPR and First Aid, Medication Administration certificate, etc) were not accepted; i had to redo them. But once I did them, Oncall was willing to take me on and I've been with oncall since August of 2012. I've seen quite a few working holiday makers with oncall so it's worth giving them a trial if this sounds like something you might be interested in. Victoria has the biggest disability industry in Australia so there is plenty of work in this area. 

Other agencies and organizations u might want to check out include:
Randstad
Yooralla
Scope
Vista Support
Melbourne City Missions
Australia Homecare

I also do youth work, with other agencies. Another cool area to venture into once you've got patience dealing with unruly kids.


----------



## louiseb

First you need to apply for a WHV you need the following
Work and Holiday Visa Requirements
US students applying for a Work and Holiday visa must meet these requirements: 
•Be aged 18 to 30 
•Be outside of Australia when applying for and granted the visa 
•Show evidence that you are enrolled in a "post secondary course of study" or "hold post secondary qualifications"
•Have a return ticket or sufficient funds for a return or onward fare as well as sufficient funds for the first part of your stay
•Meet health and character requirements

check the IMMI site out this will give you the best advice especially for your needs.
About.com: http

people have returned with horror stories and others have returned with good reviews so please do check everything before you go. Are you planning on going alone or with friend/s? One word of advice is if you are travelling alone always let some one know where your going and when your back, just in case.

good luck 
Louise


----------



## bennett

Better make your own research first coz for sure since you are a foreigner in AU, working permits and/or documents are needed. So better have those first! 

Good luck!

Cheers!


----------



## trevant

Why dont you volunteer in a developed country? That way, you can work and get (small) paid. You can also travel for cheap fare in the country on the weekend.


----------



## emipeter

Dont worry, Search in Google for the keyword jobs in Australia. You will get a lot of job opportunities there.


----------



## jeanx30

Seek is much for serious or long term jobs, so it is hard to find casual job or if you hold a working holiday visa they might have no interest in you, as you can only stay max. 6 month with one company...

you have to have luck with backpackers job agencies or very flexible in job or location! Usually you only type in your cv and details and if your are lucky the system will track you down and consider you for a position.

I thinks the best way is to hand out your application in person to wherever you like to work and maybe you get lucky that they take you right away.


----------

